# Hydra & Newborn Shrimp



## Dreamspirit (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi, i have a 10 gallon tank with about 5 pregnant cherry shrimp in it but i noticed that there is a few hydra in it.
Will the hydra eat the newborn shrimps? If so, what would you suggest i do to get rid of them?
I don't have any fish in the tank just some snails, live plants and the shrimp.
Any suggestions would be great..
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I suppose there is always the possibility that hydra can eat baby shrimp -- how large are the hydra? You may can get a syringe and squirt them with just a tad of hydrogen peroxide (keep dosage small!).


----------



## Dreamspirit (Dec 23, 2005)

The Hydra are small so i guess i can try the peroxide and see what happens. Are they supposed to drop dead when you put that on them? Or will it take awhile?
Or i guess my other choice would be to take all the plants,shrimp,snails out and turn up the heat to kill them.
There isn't really much of them but i just want to nip it before my tank is infested.
If i do have to take that route, can i just dip my plants in peroxide or will that kill them?

Thanks so much for your reply...
Tracey


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I suspect the hydrogen peroxide would kill the plants if you dip them. The hydra would die over time if you try the peroxide method. If you only have a few, I wouldn't see the point of treating the entire tank.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Hydra multiply rapidly if present when newly hatched brine shrimp is introduced as a fry food. From that I would suspect that they will love newly hatched Red Cherries equally.

My hydra removal technique is quite old-fashioned. I lease a few young blue/3-spot Goiramis from the LFS and keep them a bit hungry for a few weeks. Or buy and donate back to the store when you are comfortable that the tank is clear.


----------

